# The two blisters



## Ljc (May 22, 2016)

On Tuesday I spotted two blisters on my toses, no idea what caused them, it wasn't that my shoes had rubbed, I'm still wearing my NHS provided open toed adjustable sandal, it's soooo fashionable , great choice of colours too, you can have any colour you want as long as it's black .
All was well with my foot apart from them, so thought I'd just keep a close eye on them.
Turned out to be a bad choice. 
All Ok till  bedtime Friday. The two toeses were going red and one blister was no longer small.
Well after having a great deal of fun, not, with 111 
I'm now back in hospital on the same ward I was on in January and being very well looked after.
Am on some strong intravenous antibiotics.
Seems I have a tiny patch of gangrene one one toe, they don't know if the antibiotics will help to clear it,
They also found out something new , I have now developed postural hypotension.
That's me to a T see doc etc for one thing and come out with something else 

I'm in a side room, got my own telly and loo. Bless them they were being very nice in telling me they had to put me in a single room as all the other bays were full of men , rather than the truth that I've got an upset tum n they need to keep me away from other patients at least for a while, I'm just hoping they don't want a sample, they seem to have taken samples from everywhere else  at least twice.


----------



## Bloden (May 22, 2016)

Oh no, what a nasty surprise, Ljc. I hope you're out of the hozzie asap.


----------



## grovesy (May 22, 2016)

Hope the antibiotics work.


----------



## Carolg (May 22, 2016)

Oh Ljc, hope you get better soon.two edge sword a single room, but better getting p&q especially with upset tum. Hope your toes are better soon


----------



## Stitch147 (May 22, 2016)

Hope you get better soon. Fingers crossed the antibiotics do the job.


----------



## Robin (May 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, Ljc. Did the upset tum start after the antibiotics? My son had strong intravenous ones after a burst appendix, and they were panicking a bit because they thought it was related to the op, but as soon as the course of antibiotics finished, it cleared up immediately. I never thought to connect it, as I assumed they'd only upset your tum if you were taking them by mouth,  but not so in my son's case!


----------



## AndBreathe (May 22, 2016)

Blimey @Ljc , that's a sobering story.

I hope you're feeling better soon and the toes recover well.  At least in a single room you can have quiet and go to sleep etc., when you want to.  Hopefully you'll have plenty of visitors to keep you going.


----------



## Lindarose (May 22, 2016)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Ljc.


----------



## KookyCat (May 22, 2016)

Oh Crickey, I hope those antibiotics work swiftly and you don't have to spend too long in the hospital.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 22, 2016)

Oh my Lord this is terrible news. I am really worried about you . I don't wanna sound silly but you really are in the best possible place and I am sure that they and you will be able to clear it up. At least I really hope they can.  Please stay strong and take extra special care of yourself. Please keep us all updated on your progress. I am sure that we will all be thinking of you, I certainly will.  


All the very best,
Geoff


----------



## Ljc (May 22, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I should have know better ans sought professional advice soon as I noticed them blisters. I mean I am not new to this D lark so should know better !!!
Well the gloom merchants (not really, they're actually very,  nice but they don't like go give us any glimmer of false hope, so we are not shocked if things don't work out) have been round. 
I have Cellulitis, which I knew once seen never forgotten lol. 
Said they'll decide Monday what to do about my toe, I may have to lose it, please keep fingers X for me.

The moral of this story is, if their is anything not quite right with your feet, the *no matter how small and insignificant it may seem*, don't do as I did, things can and do go rapidly wrong.

They are letting me handle all my meds myself including insulin 
The nursing staff I've seen so far don't seem to understand about carb counting an bolusing , they keep wanting to know how much rapid insulin I take and when I take it


----------



## Caroline (May 22, 2016)

I hope it is all sorted out soon. They generally give the strong antibiotics in a drip to avoid upsetting the tummy too much. Good job things are being looked after and you'll soon be (pardon the pun) back on your feet


----------



## Carolg (May 22, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Thank you everyone. I should have know better ans sought professional advice soon as I noticed them blisters. I mean I am not new to this D lark so should know better !!!
> Well the gloom merchants (not really, they're actually very,  nice but they don't like go give us any glimmer of false hope, so we are not shocked if things don't work out) have been round.
> I have Cellulitis, which I knew once seen never forgotten lol.
> Said they'll decide Monday what to do about my toe, I may have to lose it, please keep fingers X for me.
> ...


Oh Ljc. Everything x'D for you . You have made me sit up and take notice thanks.I put compeed plasters on the bits on my heels that were ripped to bits with new trainers. I'm off to the shower to take them off and check.


----------



## KateR (May 22, 2016)

I hope the antibiotics work pdq and you can come home again.


----------



## pav (May 22, 2016)

Wishing you all the best, it goes to show that D is so unpredictable in how it effects people and the importance of checking ones feet. I got a right telling off when I had a blister ages ago, did see a nurse but not the podiatrist.


----------



## Ljc (May 22, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Oh Ljc. Everything x'D for you . You have made me sit up and take notice thanks.I put compeed plasters on the bits on my heels that were ripped to bits with new trainers. I'm off to the shower to take them off and check.


Oh heck , please whatever you do don't copy me K.
If you supposed to see a podiatrist , it would be best to seek an appointment asap, failing that contact your GP practice.


----------



## Ljc (May 22, 2016)

Well another docs been round and I've had to agree to a nurse supervising my bolus ,  coz I'm in hospital under their care etc etc and its legal requirement. 
He actually understood what I was doing and said well done. 
The idea is the nurse will prescribe three units and I'm allowed the to work out  the rest up to a maximum of nine units per meal, I've asked  if they have a list of carbs of the meals they provide, was told they most likely did but it m not holding out much hope lol, so am going to see what I can find out online .
Roast chicken, some roast pots, I won't eat all of them, some veg and gravy followed by a yogurt , yum.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 22, 2016)

Fingers crossed you get to keep all your tootsies and they heal ok.


----------



## Ljc (May 23, 2016)

Thank your stitch 147.
Docs came round and had a look at my _beautiful _tootsie and wanted a look at my other one well, I could see they were impressed with my tootsies impression of beauty and the beast lol.
My right foot sure did me proud this morning and went a long way in proving that I *do* take care of them.
My left foot well the least said about that the better, but their is some improvement, so they have decided to hang fire with the scalpel and saw or is it snippers for toes for a few more days to  give this antibiotic some more chance to work it's magic.
in an aside to the other docs the doc in charge of me said, I'd like to have this foot X rayed and even more quietly , just in case.  After liberally spraying my foot with that lovely brown stuff they are so fond of using (it really look choice now )
They walked out thinking I didn't know what they were talking about (I can play the con game too) I am really glad they are checking _just in case. _


----------



## Carolg (May 23, 2016)

Glad of the good news. Toes crossed for the rest


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 23, 2016)

Blooming 'eck!  It never rains but it pours 

I have everything crossed for a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2016)

Really sorry I missed this yesterday!  Very sorry to hear about the predicament you have found yourself in  I am keeping everything crossed that things will work out well and the antibiotics will do their job  Take care, and please get well soon - fully intact! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ljc (May 23, 2016)

Carolg,Thank you.
 how's your blisters , I hope they are ok and healing well


----------



## Ljc (May 23, 2016)

Lynn Davies. Thank you.


----------



## Ljc (May 23, 2016)

Northener, Thank you I needed that hug. I'm doing my best to get well- fully intact and so are the staff here.


----------



## Ljc (May 23, 2016)

I don't believe it, well I do really.
Because I queried did they have a list of carbs in the meals they provide, someone arranged for a dietitian to come and see me today .
Thought that was a bit of an overkill but hey ho.
Anyway she is going to have a chat with the catering dept.
so we'll wait n see .
She asked if I would like to be referred to the diabetic dietitian, I politely but swiftly replied , no thanks, I didn't tell her that me And dietitians don't mix well at all sorry but it's true, last time I saw one I gained weight. 

The real reaso for this post is, she left me a leaflet with the number of the community dietitians , the title of the leaflet was , Healthy eating with diabetes.
Their was some blurb about healthy eating controll BG , it went on to say things like,
1)Eat high fibre starchy foods at each meal. These include all types of bread .
2) potatoes good choices are new potatoes, Sweet potatoes  potatoes and yams.
3) Rice all types 
4) Pasta all types 
5) Porridge. For me this is 
That you only need to reduce carbs if you are over weight. 
Their was a lot more but I'm sure you get the drift.


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2016)

Oh my giddy aunt!  Had the leaflet been hand-written by 12th century monks? The advice sounds like it is that much out of date!


----------



## Ljc (May 23, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Oh my giddy aunt!  Had the leaflet been hand-written by 12th century monks? The advice sounds like it is that much out of date!


It was illuminated Lol
Do you think they will ever start giving out better info.


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2016)

Ljc said:


> It was illuminated Lol
> Just looked at the date of last review April 2015
> Do you think they will ever start giving out better info.


Sounds like they are beyond hope  It doesn't seem to have dawned on them that that sort of advice doesn't actually work!  Hopefully it gave you a bit of a chuckle


----------



## Amigo (May 23, 2016)

Best wishes for healthy tootsies very soon Ljc. Hospitals really don't get carbs at all. When I was in recently even the menu cards suggested sweet rice pudding etc. was a good diabetic choice. Well who was I to disagree? 

Take care x


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Best wishes for healthy tootsies very soon Ljc. Hospitals really don't get carbs at all. When I was in recently even the menu cards suggested sweet rice pudding etc. was a good diabetic choice. Well who was I to disagree?
> 
> Take care x


When I was in the only item 'not suitable for diabetics' was treacle pudding and custard!  Given that at least 90% of the people in the wards I was in had diabetes of one form or another, you'd think they would get a bit more clued-up, wouldn't you? Particularly given the effect that high or swinging levels might have on recovery. Mind you, they probably believe their leaflets!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 23, 2016)

I got fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you. I hope you make a full recovery and are out of there really soon. The dieticians food recommendations sound divine. Perhaps you might do us all a favour and tell them the way it really should be for us . It might drag them kicking and screaming out of the Dark Ages but I won't hold my breath. As a matter of personal taste I would rather eat wet toilet paper than porridge. As a matter of fact are they not the same thing? Just one more thing:


 *GET WELL SOON *


----------



## jocat (May 23, 2016)

Hope you get well soon and toes improve, it's scary how quickly things can go downhill with d involved, take care
Jo x


----------



## Ljc (May 24, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Sounds like they are beyond hope  It doesn't seem to have dawned on them that that sort of advice doesn't actually work!  Hopefully it gave you a bit of a chuckle


It sure did especially this morning, the nice catering lady popped her head round my door around half seven and asked, would you like scrambled egg, bacon and sausage or egg, bacon sausage and tomato ? the dietitian has ordered this for you 
So it seems they are more up to date than their leaflets 
I had a grand brekky this morning  and not a bit of bread in sight


----------



## Ljc (May 24, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Best wishes for healthy tootsies very soon Ljc. Hospitals really don't get carbs at all. When I was in recently even the menu cards suggested sweet rice pudding etc. was a good diabetic choice. Well who was I to disagree?
> 
> Take care x


OMG ,mind you nothing supprises me nowadays.
I had to go to for rehab after surgery last year, they believed that their beautiful home made cake often with a nice dollop of jam was suitable for me even though my BG was up in the 20s


----------



## grovesy (May 24, 2016)

My you were lucky, where I worked they stopped cooked breakfast back in 80's.


----------



## Ljc (May 24, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I got fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you. I hope you make a full recovery and are out of there really soon. The dieticians food recommendations sound divine. Perhaps you might do us all a favour and tell them the way it really should be for us . It might drag them kicking and screaming out of the Dark Ages but I won't hold my breath. As a matter of personal taste I would rather eat wet toilet paper than porridge. As a matter of fact are they not the same thing? Just one more thing:
> 
> 
> *GET WELL SOON *


Thank you, I'd be happy to eat your porridge for you, I love it and it doesn't seem to spike me


----------



## Ljc (May 24, 2016)

jocat said:


> Hope you get well soon and toes improve, it's scary how quickly things can go downhill with d involved,
> take care
> Jo x


Thank you, yes it  sure is scary how things can deteriorate so quickly.


----------



## Amigo (May 24, 2016)

grovesy said:


> My you were lucky, where I worked they stopped cooked breakfast back in 80's.



Here too! When I was in recently you got toast OR cereal though some wards were more generous and the tea was a vile brew! Gone are the days of cooked breakfasts there!


----------



## Ljc (May 24, 2016)

grovesy said:


> My you were lucky, where I worked they stopped cooked breakfast back in 80's.


Here it's normally, porridge, cornflakes bread your lucky if you can get wholemeal, marge/butter jam. 
Good job I'm in a single room as I would have made the others so jealous.


----------



## Ljc (May 24, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Here too! When I was in recently you got toast OR cereal though some wards were more generous and the tea was a vile brew! Gone are the days of cooked breakfasts there!


I think tea is vile anyway,  last time I was here I made the mistake of having toast , I know what you're thinking not much harm they can do to toast, mine came still half frozen in the middle YUK.


----------



## Ljc (May 24, 2016)

Well it's been a rather confusing morning to say the least.
I've gone from ,waiting a few more days to see if the Anti Bs will do the trick then from the doc I'm under ,we need to remove at least some of that toe around lunchtime, don't worry about having had breakfast, we'll do it under a local (thanks not) . Then the first group came back and said "really" while they were grouped around the horrid thing on the end of my leg , I could see them all scratching their heads in supprise.
Then some bright spark put a nil by mouth notice outside my door, thankfully the chap who is nicking my toe noticed and wiped it off.
Unfortunately they are not sure about my big toe, but I'll cross that bridge when I have to


----------



## Amigo (May 24, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Well it's been a rather confusing morning to say the least.
> I've gone from ,waiting a few more days to see if the Anti Bs will do the trick from the doc I'm under ,we need to remove at least some of that toe around lunchtime, don't worry about having had breakfast, we'll do it under a local (thanks not) . Then the first group came back and said "really" while they were grouped around the horrid thing on the end of my leg , I could see them all scratching their heads in supprise.
> Then some bright spark put a nil by mouth notice outside my door, thankfully the chap who is nicking my toe noticed and wiped it off.
> Unfortunately they are not sure about my big toe, but I'll cross that bridge when I have to



Thinking of you Ljc, it must be a scary and uncertain time for you. All joking apart, hope you are coping ok and getting plenty of support.


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2016)

Echoing what Amigo says, I hope you are OK - thinking of you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Stitch147 (May 24, 2016)

Sending good vibes and luck your way. Hope they make up their minds soon about what they are planning on doing with your tootsies. XX


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 24, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Well it's been a rather confusing morning to say the least.
> I've gone from ,waiting a few more days to see if the Anti Bs will do the trick then from the doc I'm under ,we need to remove at least some of that toe around lunchtime, don't worry about having had breakfast, we'll do it under a local (thanks not) . Then the first group came back and said "really" while they were grouped around the horrid thing on the end of my leg , I could see them all scratching their heads in supprise.
> Then some bright spark put a nil by mouth notice outside my door, thankfully the chap who is nicking my toe noticed and wiped it off.
> Unfortunately they are not sure about my big toe, but I'll cross that bridge when I have to




Awwwwwww nooooooo I though when they said let's see if the antibiotics do owt you had a good chance of no surgery. I am so sorry. This is awful news. Completely agree with Amigo this is not a time for silly jokes so I will dispense with trying to make them. We are all thinking of you and really hoping for the best for you. Stay strong and take good care of yourself


----------



## jocat (May 24, 2016)

Good luck things work out for you, take care x
Jo


----------



## Ljc (May 24, 2016)

Thank you everyone .
I do like a good joke so please don't hold off K .
Well it's all done n dusted. Their a great bunch of people here , kept me giggling all the way down to theatre . Once in theatre they put a warm air blower under me blanket so I was warm n snug then proceed to try and make me P myself laughing not only by jokes but the chap in charge of my foot kept giving it a good tickle well that what it seemed like to me.
I was soon back on the ward and stuffing myself with a nice tuna salad it also came with a white roll and butter which is calling to me loudly, so loudly that I'm unable to resist. Back later


----------



## Ljc (May 24, 2016)

Had a nice supprise , a few mins ago I realised I'd not taken any Novorapid before dinner , so I checked my BG fully expecting it to be high especially after that roll, 
5.5 yay


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 24, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Thank you everyone .
> I do like a good joke so please don't hold off K .
> Well it's all done n dusted. Their a great bunch of people here , kept me giggling all the way down to theatre . Once in theatre they put a warm air blower under me blanket so I was warm n snug then proceed to try and make me P myself laughing not only by jokes but the chap in charge of my foot kept giving it a good tickle well that what it seemed like to me.
> I was soon back on the ward and stuffing myself with a nice tuna salad it also came with a white roll and butter which is calling to me loudly, so loudly that I'm unable to resist. Back later





You are a damned sight braver than me. If you are up for just an itsy bitsy joke then: What's brown and not very good for your dental health?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
A baseball bat.


P.S. get yourself out of that hospital sharpish. It's full of sick people


----------



## Ljc (May 24, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> You are a damned sight braver than me. If you are up for just an itsy bitsy joke then: What's brown and not very good for your dental health?
> *
> *
> *
> ...


 That's great and I'm still dying my best friends o get out of here but they won't let me


----------



## Stitch147 (May 24, 2016)

Another one for you....
What's brown and sticky?





A stick!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 24, 2016)

What's black and sticks to the ceiling?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
A really crap electrician


----------



## trophywench (May 25, 2016)

Love that last one!


----------



## Ljc (May 25, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Love that last one!


So do I 
Mind you they are all great and made me laugh, Thank you.


----------



## Ljc (May 25, 2016)

Hmmm I see my Ipads been playing silly sods again.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Hmmm I see my Ipads been playing silly sods again.


What's it up to? Do you have a release date yet? Hope you have managed to get some rest


----------



## Ljc (May 25, 2016)

Northerner said:


> What's it up to? Do you have a release date yet? Hope you have managed to get some rest


My iPads a wild caught one , though mostly tame now it does like to say it's own thing sometimes and it can be very rude, I can't help but love it though. 

They're  making sure I get plenty of rest thanks, 
I did hear mention of Thursday but if my big toe refuses to play ball...


----------



## KookyCat (May 25, 2016)

Hope you're not too bored in there LJC, the last time I went in I was climbing the walls!  Have a word with big toe, tell him to pull his socks up and start looking prettier for the doctors so you can get out of there sharpish.  Hope brekkie is as good as yesterday and you're not feeling too battered and bruised


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 25, 2016)

Hope the big toe escapes the bolt cutters!  (((hugs)))


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 25, 2016)

I went out last night to a really posh restaurant and after a most excellent meal I sat there sipping expensive cognac. I asked that the head chef be brought out from the kitchen so that I may offer him a personal gratuity. On this forum there has been a lot of talk about cookery and I feel a little bit left behind. But I did feel able to hold my own in a conversation about pots and pans and the like. I asked the chef 'Please tell me how do you prepare your chicken?' The chef looked pensive before replying 'Oh nothing really complicated, I just stand the chicken in front of me and say chicken I am going to wring your neck'


----------



## newbs (May 25, 2016)

I've just caught up with this thread and really feel for you, going through all that you have.  I hope your big toe shows some sign of improvement.  Keeping everything crossed for you. ((hugs)).


----------



## Stitch147 (May 25, 2016)

What do you call a chicken staring at a lettuce?










Chicken see's a salad


----------



## Ljc (May 26, 2016)

newbs said:


> I've just caught up with this thread and really feel for you, going through all that you have.  I hope your big toe shows some sign of improvement.  Keeping everything crossed for you. ((hugs)).


Thank you for thinking of me especially having so much Worry yourself. Sending you a ((((((HUG)))))) I hope you receive good news soon.


----------



## Ljc (May 26, 2016)

Thank you all so much. I laughed so much the tears trickled down my legs  .
Docs came round this morning , one said do you want to go home ,I really wanted to SHOUT of course I b....y well do, but I managed to contain myself, and say , well that depends on my toeses.
Well let's have a look says he and my foot had its grand unveiling, mmmm not to bad thought I and at least it matches the other two, so don't look at all out of place, plus less nail cutting to do  , lovely says he I think you can go ...
I butts in swiftly with and what about my big one, they were worried about that one too, so their they all are bent over my foot, (shame I couldn't wash it since the op ) , they prodded, they poked, scratched their heads , then decided to prick the big blister again and send some off to microbiology.
All being well they will let me go home tomorrow.
Oops nearly forgot last time , my foot was bandaged up for several weeks, which I'm sure didn't help it plus I had a dreadful build up of hard skin, this time from today it's as free as a bird but I mustn't get it wet (pong)


----------



## Stitch147 (May 26, 2016)

Glad to hear that you may be on the way home tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2016)

Hope the tests come back clear and you can get home tomorrow!


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2016)

Hope the tests are OK and you will be able to go home soon.


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 26, 2016)

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## KookyCat (May 26, 2016)

Come on big toe I say, no stern talking to now, give him lots of motivational pep talks, and promise him some pampering if he sides with you and comes back clear.  Hope you're home and cosy by this time tomorrow


----------



## pav (May 26, 2016)

Fingers crossed the tests results are ok and you can go home.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 26, 2016)

May I be a little bit presumptuous and wish you and your big toeses a very, very very warm *WELCOME HOME *


----------



## AJLang (May 27, 2016)

I hope that you get home today.


----------



## Ljc (May 27, 2016)

Thank you everyone, your well wishes have worked ,  after much bribery big toe behaved itself so much so the docs were beaming at it when they saw it this morning. Trouble is poor Twinkle is upset as it's the one sporting stitches and only half the toe it was but it's big toe that's getting all the attention .

I'm just waiting for my discharge letter and some more horrid antibiotics and I can go home.


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 27, 2016)

Fantastic news!  Poor little twinkle will soon perk up again once home


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 27, 2016)

After a particularly crap morning in my Soviet Gulag receiving complaints from angry clients for things my engineers have done wrong this is just the thing I needed to read to perk me up. This is wonderful news and I am pleased as Judy's other half. Go home kip in your own bed, take your rotten antibiotics and get yourself right back on form. We are all delighted for you


----------



## Stitch147 (May 27, 2016)

Thats great news. Give little twinkle a tickle from me to make it feel better.


----------



## grovesy (May 27, 2016)

Glad you are being discharged hope it continues to improve.


----------



## khskel (May 27, 2016)

Excellent news


----------



## Copepod (May 27, 2016)

Great news.


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2016)

Excellent news!


----------



## AndBreathe (May 27, 2016)

Phew.  Fabulous news.

I'm sure I'm only echoing what others are thinking when I say if you have concerns, please *do not* defer seeking advice, high dyas, holidays whatever.  I'd be allowing myself some heightened paranoia about it all in your shoes, and the ward you are in now will be there 24/7.

Take very great care.


----------



## Ljc (May 27, 2016)

Thank you everyone
It's so nice to be home, sitting in my own comfy chair.
On the way home we stopped  in our local harvesters, I ordered scampi, chips and peas . I only had a few chips instead I  filled up from the salad bar, I made a serious mistake though, I asked for a Diet Coke/Pepsi it came up in a glass, you'd think I would have learned by now wouldn't you, 2 hrs later my BG were 14  I haven't been that high in ages.

I now have a number to contact  for the vascular nurses if if I have any concerns about my tootsies. Apparently my GP should have made a referral when I started to have foot problems earlier this year. I will be seeing the vascular nurse in around two weeks.


----------



## Ljc (May 27, 2016)

Forgot to mention before they let me out they only tried to make take three of these things home with me.
 
The nurse couldn't understand why I said no thank even when I showed her my Novo pen


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 27, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Forgot to mention before they let me out they only tried to make take three of these things home with me.
> View attachment 1403
> The nurse couldn't understand why I said no thank even when I showed her my pen



What the hell is it?


----------



## Ljc (May 27, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> What the hell is it?


Don't laugh ,its a disposable insulin pen. I detest them with a vengeance , supposedly most suitable  for those with less dexterity,  though I found then difficult to hold while injecting  and got myself a re usable Novo pen instead


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 27, 2016)

How'd you like them apples ?


----------



## Ljc (May 27, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> How'd you like them apples ?


Like them im soooo Jealous lol.  If I'd had had my common sense head on I would would have opted for syringes like yours. Nowhere near as much gubbins to tote around


----------



## bilbie (May 27, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Thank you all so much. I laughed so much the tears trickled down my legs  .
> Oops nearly forgot last time , my foot was bandaged up for several weeks, which I'm sure didn't help it plus I had a dreadful build up of hard skin, this time from today it's as free as a bird but I mustn't get it wet (pong)


So glad you are keeping your big toe, as you know the others don't matter as much. I think the poor wound care before, more than caused problems for you. I hope they have good aftercare in place for you now. I take it you are also on blood thinners and statins?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 28, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Thank you everyone
> It's so nice to be home, sitting in my own comfy chair.
> On the way home we stopped  in our local harvesters, I ordered scampi, chips and peas . I only had a few chips instead I  filled up from the salad bar, I made a serious mistake though, I asked for a Diet Coke/Pepsi it came up in a glass, you'd think I would have learned by now wouldn't you, 2 hrs later my BG were 14  I haven't been that high in ages.
> 
> I now have a number to contact if I have for the vascular nurses if if I have any concerns about my tootsies. Apparently my GP should have made a referral when I started to have foot problems earlier this year. I will be seeing the vascular nurse in around two weeks.





You are just out of hospital which makes you allowed a blood sugar reading of 14 mmols but only just this once. You are not allowed to make a habit of it. Do we have a deal?


----------



## Ljc (May 28, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> You are just out of hospital which makes you allowed a blood sugar reading of 14 mmols but only just this once. You are not allowed to make a habit of it. Do we have a deal?


Deal!!!
I could have kicked myself when I realised what had happened.


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Deal!!!
> I could have kicked myself when I realised what had happened.


Don't do that! Be gentle with that toe - don't go kicking anything!   Football's off the cards for at least a month!


----------



## Ljc (May 28, 2016)

bilbie said:


> So glad you are keeping your big toe, as you know the others don't matter as much. I think the poor wound care before, more than caused problems for you. I hope they have good aftercare in place for you now. I take it you are also on blood thinners and statins?


I'm glad I've been able to keep big toe
Yes I'm on  statins and low dose Aspirin. Was on Claxine whilst in hospital.


----------



## Ljc (May 28, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Don't do that! Be gentle with that toe - don't go kicking anything!   Football's off the cards for at least a month!


Oops I forgot I must not do stoopid things like that any more.


----------



## bilbie (May 28, 2016)

Ljc said:


> I'm glad I've been able to keep big toe
> Yes I'm on  statins and low dose Aspirin. Was on Claxine whilst in hospital.



For the thinners.. as well as aspirin, I thought they would have had you on something like clopidogrel too. I would discuss this with your Dr.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2293969/


the statins are good for microvascular health 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25366041
this study looked at the history of  60,000 Diabetics after av. 2.7
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/landia/article/PIIS2213-8587(14)70173-1/abstract
retinopathy HR=0.6 [decrease of risk]
 neuropathy HR=0.66[decrease of risk]
 gangrene of the foot HR=0.88 [decrease of risk]
 diabetic nephropathy HR=0.97[decrease of risk]
[neutral..........HR=1.0 ] [neutral]
 diabetes HR=1·17 [increase of risk]


As you would know, most important is to keep your BG under control.  How is it going?


----------



## Ljc (May 28, 2016)

bilbie said:


> For the thinners.. as well as aspirin, I thought they would have had you on something like clopidogrel too. I would discuss this with your Dr.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2293969/
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully BGs are back to good levels. Yesterday's was a silly mistake of mine, accepting a Diet Coke that was brought up in a glass. Note to self only accept bottled or canned drinks 
I've had a quick look at the links you have given , I will have a proper read later and do some more research. I'll have a word with the vascular nurse I'm seeing in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 28, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Oops I forgot I must not do stoopid things like that any more.




Awwwwwwww that's no good at all. Doing stoopid things is fun. The other stuff is just plain boring


----------



## Ljc (May 28, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Awwwwwwww that's no good at all. Doing stoopid things is fun. The other stuff is just plain boring


It sure is I hate doing boring , do you know if the do well padded steel toecap shoes


----------



## trophywench (May 28, 2016)

No, not sure if you can get well padded ballet points either, does this mean Swan Lake is cancelled ???  

Brill you are home!

They probably think now you will be more mobile, perhaps you won't need anything other than the aspirin - cos Clexane is a sort of 'not quite as violent as' heparin - and they stick everyone who's had an op, almost, on a heparin look-alike of some sort.  Pete had to carry on giving himself the jabs for a further week after he came out of hosp after his prostatectomy last year.  (I wanted to, to pay him back - oops I meant, to return the kindness -  for the Hypostop ones he's given me in the past, but the mean bugger wouldn't let me!)

Aspirin always gave me indigestion when they had the bright idea of sticking all diabetics on it, I've tried it for a few months and then stopped it again about half a dozen times.  Last time was last year when they decided to refer me cos Gosh! - she really has got intermittent claudication after all these times she's said her legs  hurt and we told her not to worry about it - GP stuck me straight back on them before he'd referred me.  I had to stop again, so they changed me to Clopidrogel - and you can get indigestion with any of these things BUT if you are on any of the others - you get Olmeprazole as well 'in case'.  You don't have to take the latter UNLESS or UNTIL you actually need it.  I have found that after a greasy meal, well yes I do get it - but not anywhere near as violently as with aspirin in the past.  So, I try not to eat too much greasy stuff is all.  As one who does not like her cheese 'bubbling' - C on toast for me is cheese cut wafer thin and the top surface looks exactly the same as the flip side - dry, and uniformly brown! - this suits me!


----------



## Ljc (May 28, 2016)

trophywench said:


> No, not sure if you can get well padded ballet points either, does this mean Swan Lake is cancelled ???


It would be safer I'm more like a bull than a swan lol



> Brill you are home!
> 
> They probably think now you will be more mobile, perhaps you won't need anything other than the aspirin - cos Clexane is a sort of 'not quite as violent as' heparin - and they stick everyone who's had an op, almost, on a heparin look-alike of some sort.  Pete had to carry on giving himself the jabs for a further week after he came out of hosp after his prostatectomy last year.  (I wanted to, to pay him back - oops I meant, to return the kindness -  for the Hypostop ones he's given me in the past, but the mean bugger wouldn't let me!)
> 
> Aspirin always gave me indigestion when they had the bright idea of sticking all diabetics on it, I've tried it for a few months and then stopped it again about half a dozen times.  Last time was last year when they decided to refer me cos Gosh! - she really has got intermittent claudication after all these times she's said her legs  hurt and we told her not to worry about it - GP stuck me straight back on them before he'd referred me.  I had to stop again, so they changed me to Clopidrogel - and you can get indigestion with any of these things BUT if you are on any of the others - you get Olmeprazole as well 'in case'.  You don't have to take the latter UNLESS or UNTIL you actually need it.  I have found that after a greasy meal, well yes I do get it - but not anywhere near as violently as with aspirin in the past.  So, I try not to eat too much greasy stuff is all.  As one who does not like her cheese 'bubbling' - C on toast for me is cheese cut wafer thin and the top surface looks exactly the same as the flip side - dry, and uniformly brown! - this suits me!


I've been telling GPs for ages that my legs hurt when walking, All I got was blank looks, now I have proof of reduced blood flow to my legs..  I've been on Aspirin since diagnosis as they found I had a slightly abnormal ECG result.
I prefer the enteric coated ones you can just swallow, I find I don't get nearly as much indigestion with them

Aww he should have let you get your own b err inject him, after all you've had more practice 

One nurse thought it odd that I wanted to inject myself with the Claxine rather than let them do it, as you can imagine I was rather supprised to say the least


----------



## trophywench (May 28, 2016)

LOL at the Claxine!

One of the funniest things I have ever seen was a pack of (Sea Scout) Cubs giving their rendition of the Dance of the Dying Swan - all wearing white gym pumps and borrowed tutus, with appropriate sparkly and feathery headgear, at their Xmas Concert.

I was MC-ing the whole caboodle - I worked with Akela - and I had great difficulty continuing after that!  Crying.  And I daren't look at any other adult for quite a while - and definitely not in the eye!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2016)

trophywench said:


> LOL at the Claxine!
> 
> One of the funniest things I have ever seen was a pack of (Sea Scout) Cubs giving their rendition of the Dance of the Dying Swan - all wearing white gym pumps and borrowed tutus, with appropriate sparkly and feathery headgear, at their Xmas Concert.
> 
> I was MC-ing the whole caboodle - I worked with Akela - and I had great difficulty continuing after that!  Crying.  And I daren't look at any other adult for quite a while - and definitely not in the eye!


Not the infamous Coventry Sea Scouts? About as far from any coast as you can get?


----------



## trophywench (May 29, 2016)

No! you complete numpty!

The Sutton Coldfield Sea Scouts, obviously LOL  - 10th Sutton I think - the scout hut was adjacent to Powell's Pool, complete with own slipway and dinghies. The troop was formed during the War and since there wasn't any other material available, their neckerchiefs were black' later when it became available again, brightened up with a band of white cotton tape about an inch from each edge, crossing right to the edge on the corners.  Very smart actually with the (navy!) blue uniforms.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2016)

trophywench said:


> No! you complete numpty!
> 
> The Sutton Coldfield Sea Scouts, obviously LOL  - 10th Sutton I think - the scout hut was adjacent to Powell's Pool, complete with own slipway and dinghies. The troop was formed during the War and since there wasn't any other material available, their neckerchiefs were black' later when it became available again, brightened up with a band of white cotton tape about an inch from each edge, crossing right to the edge on the corners.  Very smart actually with the (navy!) blue uniforms.


Ah! Powell's Pool, that famous inland sea...


----------



## trophywench (May 30, 2016)

Pleb! - have you really never heard of Sutton Park ?  Not for nowt was Sutton a *Royal* Borough, my man!


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 30, 2016)

Having sea scouts in the midlands reminds me of what we have here in the Fens. The Pidley Mountain Rescue Team.  Found out it isn't actually a mountain rescue team, but a charity with a sense of humour. Pidley is a real village name btw.

And glad you're home now Ljc. I missed this thread & just catching up.


----------



## Copepod (May 31, 2016)

trophywench said:


> No! you complete numpty!
> 
> The Sutton Coldfield Sea Scouts, obviously LOL  - 10th Sutton I think - the scout hut was adjacent to Powell's Pool, complete with own slipway and dinghies. The troop was formed during the War and since there wasn't any other material available, their neckerchiefs were black' later when it became available again, brightened up with a band of white cotton tape about an inch from each edge, crossing right to the edge on the corners.  Very smart actually with the (navy!) blue uniforms.


I knew Powell's Pool well, as I was a member of SRS Vandyck, and we used to attend Midlands Sea Ranger regattas there.


----------



## Copepod (May 31, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Having sea scouts in the midlands reminds me of what we have here in the Fens. The Pidley Mountain Rescue Team.  Found out it isn't actually a mountain rescue team, but a charity with a sense of humour. Pidley is a real village name btw.
> 
> And glad you're home now Ljc. I missed this thread & just catching up.


There used to be a light-hearted adventure racing team called South Downs Mountain Rescue.


----------



## Copepod (May 31, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Thank you everyone
> It's so nice to be home, sitting in my own comfy chair.
> On the way home we stopped  in our local harvesters, I ordered scampi, chips and peas . I only had a few chips instead I  filled up from the salad bar, I made a serious mistake though, I asked for a Diet Coke/Pepsi it came up in a glass, you'd think I would have learned by now wouldn't you, 2 hrs later my BG were 14  I haven't been that high in ages.
> 
> I now have a number to contact  for the vascular nurses if if I have any concerns about my tootsies. Apparently my GP should have made a referral when I started to have foot problems earlier this year. I will be seeing the vascular nurse in around two weeks.


Great to hear you're home, Ljc.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you everyone you've really made me smile and giggle which has been a big help. 
When I left hospital  I was told that vascular out patients would send me an appointment for Twinkle to have its stitches out in two weeks and Bigtoe's checkup, well I phoned them today as I'd not heard anything, turns out the ward had forgotten to book the appointment  it's all sorted for 11am Wednesday  
Took my foot out for an airing today it looked gorgeous in its  Orthopedic black sandal, toes smothered in Brown Betadine and my right foot in a pink croc lol , sorry but I don't do black shoes.  Only went to docs for blood tests etc, I've lost some weight


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 6, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Thank you everyone you've really made me smile and giggle which has been a big help.
> When I left hospital  I was told that vascular out patients would send me an appointment for Twinkle to have its stitches out in two weeks and Bigtoe's checkup, well I phoned them today as I'd not heard anything, turns out the ward had forgotten to book the appointment  it's all sorted for 11am Wednesday
> Took my foot out for an airing today it looked gorgeous in its  Orthopedic black sandal, toes smothered in Brown Betadine and my right foot in a pink croc lol , sorry but I don't do black shoes.  Only went to docs for blood tests etc, I've lost some weight




Just a quick one then. 



Since it started raining my girlfriend won't stop looking through the window. If it starts snowing do you think that I should let her in?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Thank you everyone you've really made me smile and giggle which has been a big help.
> When I left hospital  I was told that vascular out patients would send me an appointment for Twinkle to have its stitches out in two weeks and Bigtoe's checkup, well I phoned them today as I'd not heard anything, turns out the ward had forgotten to book the appointment  it's all sorted for 11am Wednesday
> Took my foot out for an airing today it looked gorgeous in its  Orthopedic black sandal, toes smothered in Brown Betadine and my right foot in a pink croc lol , sorry but I don't do black shoes.  Only went to docs for blood tests etc, I've lost some weight


Hope the check up goes well!  Good job you were proactive and inquired what was happening - 'forgetting' to book follow-ups is no doubt the cause of many problems for those who trust the system and sit and wait


----------



## Copepod (Jun 7, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Thank you everyone you've really made me smile and giggle which has been a big help.
> When I left hospital  I was told that vascular out patients would send me an appointment for Twinkle to have its stitches out in two weeks and Bigtoe's checkup, well I phoned them today as I'd not heard anything, turns out the ward had forgotten to book the appointment  it's all sorted for 11am Wednesday
> Took my foot out for an airing today it looked gorgeous in its  Orthopedic black sandal, toes smothered in Brown Betadine and my right foot in a pink croc lol , sorry but I don't do black shoes.  Only went to docs for blood tests etc, I've lost some weight


Great news that you're home, laughing and enjoying weight loss. Your thread did go a bit off track, and I'm involved in that, but I was kind of hoping you and others would laugh


----------



## Ljc (Jun 7, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Great news that you're home, laughing and enjoying weight loss. Your thread did go a bit off track, and I'm involved in that, but I was kind of hoping you and others would laugh


I love it , it kept me sane as well as making me giggle.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 7, 2016)

Good look with Twinkles appointment tomorrow.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hope the check up goes well!  Good job you were proactive and inquired what was happening - 'forgetting' to book follow-ups is no doubt the cause of many problems for those who trust the system and sit and wait


Or the hospital have the wrong phone number! We have had a number of calls from our hospital patient experience line which is automated a few times lately, yesterday I had an actual person ringing to speak to the person the automated calls for. I informed them the person does not live at this number has not for over 30 years. 
So I wonder if they managed to contact them.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 7, 2016)

I do voluntary hospital transport work & l went to pick a patient up a few weeks back to take to addenbrookes. When l got to her house, she looked confused. "I havent got an appointment" she said. I told her that l had her booked down for the transplant clinic, to which she replied, "I've never had a transplant". I waited around while she phoned the hospital. Apparently she was booked in for a follow up appointment after her liver transplant. Anyway, it wasn't her, they got their papers mixed up!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hope the check up goes well!  Good job you were proactive and inquired what was happening - 'forgetting' to book follow-ups is no doubt the cause of many problems for those who trust the system and sit and wait


I've never been good at waiting lol.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I do voluntary hospital transport work & l went to pick a patient up a few weeks back to take to addenbrookes. When l got to her house, she looked confused. "I havent got an appointment" she said. I told her that l had her booked down for the transplant clinic, to which she replied, "I've never had a transplant". I waited around while she phoned the hospital. Apparently she was booked in for a follow up appointment after her liver transplant. Anyway, it wasn't her, they got their papers mixed up!


Hehe! You'd know about it if you'd had that done!   Hope they managed to find the right person!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! You'd know about it if you'd had that done!   Hope they managed to find the right person!


So do I.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 8, 2016)

Have been to vascular outpatients 

 Twinkle is looking much better without her stitches and now taking the *P* out of bigtoe whose top hat turns out not to be a scab as I'd hoped butsome very dry necrotic tissue,  luckily for me that should , all being well come away leaving a slightly mis shapen  toe. Next appointment 6 weeks.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 8, 2016)

A small battle scar will undoubtedly make you much more enigmatic  Telling people how you got it can of course depend on who you are telling and when you are telling them


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Have been to vascular outpatients
> 
> Twinkle is looking much better without her stitches and now taking the *P* out of bigtoe whose top hat turns out not to be a scab as I'd hoped butsome very dry necrotic tissue,  luckily for me that should , all being well come away leaving a slightly mis shapen  toe. Next appointment 6 weeks.


Good news!  But keep an eye on that big toe, make sure it behaves itself and don't wait 6 weeks if you think it might need some attention sooner


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 8, 2016)

Good news about twinkle, but keep an eye on biggie. X


----------



## Ljc (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks Northener and Stitch , I'm keeping a very close eye on them all


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 8, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Thanks Northener and Stitch , I'm keeping a very close eye on them all




We are all keeping a very close eye on you madam so no more hack and chop if you don't mind please


----------



## Ljc (Jun 8, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> We are all keeping a very close eye on you madam so no more hack and chop if you don't mind please


Yes Sir we'll behave ourselves now. 
Regards ljc's left foot


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 8, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Yes Sir we'll behave ourselves now.
> Regards ljc's left foot




HA, HA, HA absolutely love it


----------



## pav (Jun 8, 2016)

Just taken my socks off, low and behold Looks like I have picked up a blister about the size of my thumb. Never felt anything thankfully it was a very shallow one. All the skin of the blister has come off and the rest has dried out over the day. Did not noticed it was there when I applied the Urea cream this morning.  Lucky this time, as it could of been a lot worse.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 8, 2016)

pav said:


> Just taken my socks off, low and behold Looks like I have picked up a blister about the size of my thumb. Never felt anything thankfully it was a very shallow one. All the skin of the blister has come off and the rest has dried out over the day. Did not noticed it was there when I applied the Urea cream this morning.  Lucky this time, as it could of been a lot worse.


Oh heck, do keep a very close eye on it.  Tbh it's best to get it checked over asap.


----------



## pav (Jun 8, 2016)

Will be doing so, whats curious is I have been wearing boots and shoes that have been broken in and comfy, unless its just been the heat that's caused a problem.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 8, 2016)

pav said:


> Will be doing so, whats curious is I have been wearing boots and shoes that have been broken in and comfy, unless its just been the heat that's caused a problem.


Something must have rubbed or knocked the area. 
Please do get it checked out, if I had done so instead of watching and waiting, Twinkle may still be full sized and bigtoe may not be sporting its top hat.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't wish to tempt fate but, thing so are looking good on the toe front


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 10, 2016)

Ljc said:


> I don't wish to tempt fate but, thing so are looking good on the toe front




I don't wish to doubly tempt fate but I am absolutely delighted. Oh and by the way, no more hacking and chopping. If I have said this already then ahhhhhhh  what the hell? Let's say it again no more hacking and chopping PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 16, 2016)

Update
Bigtoe is starting to lose its top hat  started early this morning. 
I can't see what's underneath yet as its lifting up at the back and I'm no contortionist lol. 
I'm getting the Betadine spray (iodine) under it and bigtoe is looking healthy if somewhat brown  no redness so far . I'm keeping everything crossed that bigtoe behaves itself. 
Twinkle who lives next door to bigtoe is doing well too.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 16, 2016)

Glad to hear that twinkle is doing good and it sounds like big toe is gonna be rockin' its fake tan.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Update
> Bigtoe is starting to lose its top hat  started early this morning.
> I can't see what's underneath yet as its lifting up at the back and I'm no contortionist lol.
> I'm getting the Betadine spray (iodine) under it and bigtoe is looking healthy if somewhat brown  no redness so far . I'm keeping everything crossed that bigtoe behaves itself.
> Twinkle who lives next door to bigtoe is doing well too.


All sounding positive Ljc!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 16, 2016)

Just had a phone call from the podiatry dept, seeing them tomorrow to check blood flow to my tootsies. I've had this all done at the hospital so I know it's not good, but I am glad they're keeping an eye on things.
I just hope bigtoe starting to lose its top hat and having a fake tan (iodine) doesn't frighten her, but I'm sure she's seen much worse. Do you think   If Bigtoe's nail sported a smilie face it would help ?
The last one that I saw a couple of weeks ago wasn't happy and dearly wanted put a dressing on poor bigtoe I said no, the vascular nurse later agreed with me.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 16, 2016)

Good luck for appointment!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Just had a phone call from the podiatry dept, seeing them tomorrow to check blood flow to my tootsies. I've had this all done at the hospital so I know it's not good, but I am glad they're keeping an eye on things.
> I just hope bigtoe starting to lose its top hat and having a fake tan (iodine) doesn't frighten her, but I'm sure she's seen much worse. Do you think   If Bigtoe's nail sported a smilie face it would help ?
> The last one that I saw a couple of weeks ago wasn't happy and dearly wanted put a dressing on poor bigtoe I said no, the vascular nurse later agreed with me.


Good to hear they are monitoring you closely


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 16, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Update
> Bigtoe is starting to lose its top hat  started early this morning.
> I can't see what's underneath yet as its lifting up at the back and I'm no contortionist lol.
> I'm getting the Betadine spray (iodine) under it and bigtoe is looking healthy if somewhat brown  no redness so far . I'm keeping everything crossed that bigtoe behaves itself.
> Twinkle who lives next door to bigtoe is doing well too.




Ooohhhhhh get you with your posh feet. I am relieved that things are going well with them


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hope the appointment goes well. Id give biggie a smiley face, just to see the reaction!!!


----------



## pav (Jun 17, 2016)

Good luck with your appointment, a smile face will brighten the day up for big toe.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks Diabeticliberty, Stitch and Pav.
Podiatrist has been,  my flippin left foot is a bit pinker than normal grrr toes are healing well, she was worried about Bigtoe's top hat untill I explained what you the vascular nurse said 
The Dopler test proved I do have circulation in my feet  just not quite as good as they'd like in my left but certainly not bad, my right one sounded good and loud 
I'm now trying to get through to my GP, but summat is wrong with there phone system.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2016)

Sounding good Ljc  Hope they fix the phones soon!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 18, 2016)

Well I'm back on the old Anti Bs  I *do so *hope they work


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 18, 2016)

Blimey lefty is proving quite troublesome isn't she?  Has the infection returned in one of the toes, or are the antibiotics just a general precaution?  

Tell that foot if she doesn't start to behave she'll have the full force of the forum down on her for a good telling off


----------



## Ljc (Jun 18, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Blimey lefty is proving quite troublesome isn't she?  Has the infection returned in one of the toes, or are the antibiotics just a general precaution?
> 
> Tell that foot if she doesn't start to behave she'll have the full force of the forum down on her for a good telling off


 I thinks she needs a good telling off. 
Yup lefties being difficulty again. I wouldnt mind so much if I treated her badly.
It seems to be another soft tissue infection, some of my foot is trying to go red  and a bit swollen including bigtoe.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 18, 2016)

Oh bugger, oh bugger oh bugger I am so sorry to hear this. Does your doctor feel that the antibiotics will work or are they not telling you? As regards a telling off for Lefty? The poor little thing has been through a lot of late so we will back off her for now. She had better however up her game and get  better or else.............


----------



## Ljc (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks DB, Trouble is s I'm beginning to think that lefty likes all the attention by docs and nurses so plays up deliberately. 
The GP hopes they will do the trick
Trouble is I've had C diff recently so they now have to be careful with any anti biotics , trust me to be difficult.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 18, 2016)

Hope they do the trick


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 18, 2016)

Ruddy Norah, do they now how the infection is getting in or is it hiding when they think they've got rid and then popping back up?  I've got my fingers crossed for those antibiotics knocking it on the head X


----------



## Ljc (Jun 18, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Hope they do the trick


Thanks


----------



## Ljc (Jun 18, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Ruddy Norah, do they now how the infection is getting in or is it hiding when they think they've got rid and then popping back up?  I've got my fingers crossed for those antibiotics knocking it on the head X


Thanks, ive got everything crossed too.
We know part of the problem is due to circulation, it was improved back in January it's 50% better than  it was.
Though I'm beginning to think some of the infection goes into hiding.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hope the anti-biotics do the trick.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks Stitch.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 20, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Thanks Stitch.



How are you doing?


----------



## Ljc (Jun 21, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> How are you doing?


Thanks , It does seem a bit better, am keeping a very close eye on it ,though I think I will be contacting the vascular outpatients tomorrow 
Oh and bigtoe has lost at lest half of its top hat and the part that's now on show looks grand.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 19, 2016)

Good news. 
Had an appointment at Vascular Outpatients this morning .
The staff were delighted with pinky and perky I don't think I told you about them but they got very poorly back in January and had to go up to heaven , 
Twinkle is now properly healed  . Bigtoe was next , it's got less than half its top hat (necrotic tissue) which is bone dry and showing signs of being even smaller tomorrow   , titch who lives at the other end to bigtoe was also very poorly in January is  a happy , heathy fully intact wee one. 
My foot is ..........  well I don't want to tempt fate by saying what they said bout my tozes but they've been discharged 

I've got even more good news, lefty and all lefties tozes mentioned above have got more feeling in them


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2016)

That sounds really good Ljc, great to hear!


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh Whoopee!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 19, 2016)

This is fantastic news. The news that you have wished for yourself and that all of us have wished for you. I hope now that they give you no more problems and please, please please no verrucas


----------



## grovesy (Jul 19, 2016)

Good news!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 19, 2016)

That's great news.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks Northener, Robin, DL, Grovesy, and stitch.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 19, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> This is fantastic news. The news that you have wished for yourself and that all of us have wished for you. I hope now that they give you no more problems and please, please please no verrucas


 Oh god forbid verrucas noooooooooooo


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 19, 2016)

Brilliant news Ljc, now just have a wee word with them and tell them you'll give em a good massage with some lovely cream and buy them a nice pair of fluffy socks if they continue to behave so nicely.  Really chuffed for you


----------



## Flower (Jul 19, 2016)

Great news Ljc, that must be such a relief for you  Well done toes !


----------



## Ljc (Aug 8, 2016)

Update.
Went to see the podiatrist at my local community hospital today. She's not seen my tootsies before.  Bigtoe still has a bit of its top hat left on so she was asking all about that and was amazed when I gave her an idea of its original size, how well it was healing., she was also pleased quick how my other three toes had healed. Wanted to know about my BG levels and my last HB1Ac .
Then came the Doppler test, the one on the top of my foot was regular and blooming loud ,  the one to the side of my heel was quieter but regular.
I only need to go back if I'm worried or want anything done. She explained what I should do in an emergency, she very carefully saw to bigtoes nail, so he's looking much happier in himself. 
I must say I'm very impressed with the NHS podiatry department .

They also offer a nail cutting service for those who's can't reach their feet easily, but don't have medical conditions entitling them to free foot care, those staff have undergone training by the NHS podiatrist.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2016)

So pleased to hear things are progressing well  It's great when you get proper, professional attention from someone


----------



## Ljc (Aug 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> So pleased to hear things are progressing well  It's great when you get proper, professional attention from someone


Thanks ,I consider myself very lucky in the care I have received


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 8, 2016)

That's great news.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 18, 2016)

Thankyou everyone
I want to give an update on Bigtoe.  The last half inch of top hat has gone and done runner today YAY


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 18, 2016)

Hooray, good work big toe


----------



## Carolg (Sep 19, 2016)

well done big toe


----------



## Ljc (Oct 19, 2016)

KookyCat and Carolg Thankyou, sorry I've not been back for ages


----------



## Ljc (Oct 19, 2016)

Update.   It's the tale of three blisters now 
I check my tootsies a couple of times a day.  When I got up all was fine. This morning when I was moisturisising my feet there they were big and bold one each on my little toe and the remains of my third and fourth toes, no idea how they got there.  As luck had it I had an appointment with a NHS Podiatrist this morning, to do my toenails.  At first he thought they were due to high glucose levels, why on earth do some professionals just assume that we are all bad diabetics.  He checked my GP records and was 
After giving him the history of my left foot, we decided pricking and plasters may be best and if all is well to see him next week, if not I'm to go to GP or the minor injury unit. Then he gave me a full foot tickling session and told me all the things I already knew, however my circulation is good .
I'm hoping the Antibiotics I'm already on will help prevent any infection.
In the car on the way home my dad started trying to go on about me not having anything sugary anymore grrrr notice I said trying to go on.  he's the one who eats sweets and biscuits like they are going out of fashion.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2016)

Hope they heal quickly this time and cause no further problems  Good to get them seen so quickly


----------



## grovesy (Oct 19, 2016)

Hope they heal quickly for you!


----------



## Ljc (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks Northener and Grovesy.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

Ljc I told you before to tell yer tootsies that if they start playing silly buggers again then they would have me to deal with . All joking aside please keep a good hold on them. You have been through the mill with them already without them heaping more trouble on you


----------



## Rachel2802 (Oct 19, 2016)

l only saw this post today and just caught up.
l am so sorry to read that more blisters have appeared, l am keeping everything crossed that they behave for you.
You certainly are much braver than l could ever be. l had a small blister after my son decided opening the fridge door on my big toe was a good idea. This was last summer and l am awaiting a clinic appointment as still having problems with said toe/foot. l wouldn't have put that down to diabetes as l didn't know l had it then but now lm just surprised at how much can actually be affected...and how quickly!
You have certainly taught me to make sure to get whatever does not seem quite right checked out.
l really hope the blisters heal with no further complications this time x


----------



## Ljc (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks @Diabeticliberty and @Rachel2802 Rachel I hope they can get your toe sorted out quickly   If you don't mind me asking, what's wrong with your toe.
DL I'm begining to think my left foot is just attention seeking 

Update.
As advised I took the plasters off on Thursday to check toes. Third and fourth seemed ok titch however had another blister  . I decided not to use the plasters provided as they were the devil themselves to remove from titch . Instead tootsie had a good airing then bandaged. Today tootsie is having another airing, blisters have all gone  my only concern is a small purplish patch on titch where the blister once was and I'm keeping my beady eye on that.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Update.
> As advised I took the plasters off on Thursday to check toes. Third and fourth seemed ok titch however had another blister  . I decided not to use the plasters provided as they were the devil themselves to remove from titch . Instead tootsie had a good airing then bandaged. Today tootsie is having another airing, blisters have all gone  my only concern is a small purplish patch on titch where the blister once was and I'm keeping my beady eye on that.


Good news!  Be vigilant!  Hope that purply bit heals quickly the next time you look


----------



## Rachel2802 (Oct 23, 2016)

So glad the blisters have gone 


Ljc said:


> Rachel I hope they can get your toe sorted out quickly If you don't mind me asking, what's wrong with your toe.


It is my left big toe which was and is the cause of the problem l think. Around 2 weeks after having it trapped under the fridge door a blister formed under the toenail so l strapped it up as it was leaking clear stuff. Went to GP and was informed l was wearing the wrong shoes!! Nothing to worry about, keep it clean and the nail would probably fall off. After a while l noticed the toe was very red and aching, nail was a strange purple colour and the other toes on the same foot were discoloring too. l began getting pins and needles yet not much feeling when l touched my big toe when cleaning it, blister had gone down but the fluid was now setting like hard skin pushing my nail up, back to GP's and saw a different doctor, was told possible arthritis and nail infection so given posh nail varnish and sent on my way. All my other toes then began getting hot, pins and needles and ached too but l also noticed pain in the ball of my foot and walking was getting difficult. Back yet again to GP, given pain killers and told to carry on with the posh nail varnish. Fast forward to June this year, top half of toenail came off but dry skin looking stuff still there, no feeling in top of or down inner side of foot (meds check at GP) Still wearing the wrong footwear! Take ibuprofen as well as pain meds, and toenails on right foot also turning purple, nothing to worry about. 
That was pre diagnosis, now the GP's are suddenly concerned as the nurse told them after my first check that l have not got arthritis!
Its been great fun and games.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 23, 2016)

@Rachel2802  Sounds to me like they have really neglected your footcare. I'm thinking that going red and hot could be sign of an infection. Have you been referred to the NHS podiatry dept , if not I would request it. The ones I see are brill. or Go to  a minor injury unit if you have one


----------



## Rachel2802 (Oct 23, 2016)

I kept reminding them that my mum, gran and great gran were type 2, mum and gran had neuropathy problems but they didn't listen. The nurse did as soon as l mentioned hot heel very cold toes, checked both feet and l was surprised to find slight problems with my right foot too. Left is the real problem and causes so much pain. Nurse said there is certainly an infection. l am just awaiting an appointment at one of our clinics for more tests and to see a chiropodist. lm back at GP's tomorrow for blood test results so will ask if the referral was made. 
Sorry for jumping in on your post, l feel a right wimp after all you have been through. It's hard not to be a little scared.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2016)

Rachel2802 said:


> I kept reminding them that my mum, gran and great gran were type 2, mum and gran had neuropathy problems but they didn't listen. The nurse did as soon as l mentioned hot heel very cold toes, checked both feet and l was surprised to find slight problems with my right foot too. Left is the real problem and causes so much pain. Nurse said there is certainly an infection. l am just awaiting an appointment at one of our clinics for more tests and to see a chiropodist. lm back at GP's tomorrow for blood test results so will ask if the referral was made.
> Sorry for jumping in on your post, l feel a right wimp after all you have been through. It's hard not to be a little scared.


Rachel, really put your foot down (sorry!) if the referral hasn't been made - this needs to be treated as a matter of urgency from what I have read. I hope that you can get it all back to full health very soon


----------



## Ljc (Oct 24, 2016)

@Rachel2802 please do as Northener says, shout long and loud beg plead and cry if necessary!


Northerner said:


> Rachel, really put your foot down (sorry!) if the referral hasn't been made - this needs to be treated as a matter of urgency from what I have read. I hope that you can get it all back to full health very soon


Why on earth are they making you wait to start suitable treatment if they think it's an infection. I know it's best to find the right Antibiotics to treat the infection but surely this can be done at the practice..
I know you must be very worried and I understand why ((((((hug)))))) . I am more than happy to have you on the bench here beside me. So feel free K as your most welcome here  Though I rather wish neither of us needed to be here because we had perfect feet etc.
TBH if I were you I'd go straight to minor injuries or indeed A&E if there is no minor injury unit in your area.


----------



## Rachel2802 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you Northerner and Ljc 
l was at the GP's this morning and as soon as we had finished discussing my results he said he was surprised the nurse had not popped through for a prescription, not just for antibiotics but for medication to get started on the nerve pain/damage. So l have 2 new meds in my cupboard and he rang the diabetic clinic and rather harshly told then that a.s.a.p meant just that, he understood the under-staffing but just a brief visit to get the ball rolling would be most appreciated. 
So tonight l start taking Amitriptyline which should help with the pain and get me some sleep! If after a week l find l wake with a dry mouth then l need to go right back to him but he said l should have been seen at the clinic before the week is up.

A friend of mine is T2, didnt look after her diet or anything very well at all. Infection has left her with 2 leg amputations. My mum treats her T2 very differently, l suppose you could say 'old school' and her problems are pages long... l love walking and going out with the kids and lm upset because l feel lm letting them down and l dont want them worrying about me like l do my mum so l want to do everything l can, just like yourself to try 'fix' what can be fixed, although l know it does not always turn out that way 
X


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2016)

Glad to hear things are now being taken seriously @Rachel2802  I hope you get relief from the pain with no side effects, and that you are in a much better position in a few days time


----------



## Ljc (Oct 25, 2016)

@Rachel2802, The right action at long last. I hope you find the pain much easier now you have tha Amitriptyline And that the Anti Bs clear up the infection soon. Sounds like the practice nurse has  let you down badly this time.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 26, 2016)

Last night I made a GP appointment for this evening for tootsie as I spotted titch was looking a little flushed. I still took my tootsie for its planned podiatry check up today.  Two blisters are being dead stubborn and were re pricked an iodine dressing applied my foot is now sporting a small dolly all applied by the best bit of eye candy I've seen in a while   He thinks I need anti Bs but unless I have problems in the meantime I see him again next week


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 26, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Last night I made a GP appointment for this evening for tootsie as I spotted titch was looking a little flushed. I still took my tootsie for its planned podiatry check up today.  Two blisters are being dead stubborn and were re pricked an iodine dressing applied my foot is now sporting a small dolly all applied by the best bit of eye candy I've seen in a while   He thinks I need anti Bs but unless I have problems in the meantime I see him again next week




Excuse me young lady. I am unfamiliar with the term 'eye candy' Please explain it to me


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Last night I made a GP appointment for this evening for tootsie as I spotted titch was looking a little flushed. I still took my tootsie for its planned podiatry check up today.  Two blisters are being dead stubborn and were re pricked an iodine dressing applied my foot is now sporting a small dolly all applied by the best bit of eye candy I've seen in a while   He thinks I need anti Bs but unless I have problems in the meantime I see him again next week



Good to hear they are monitoring it closely, I hope that the stubborn little @*!!!** go soon without any additional prompting!


----------



## Ljc (Oct 26, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Excuse me young lady. I am unfamiliar with the term 'eye candy' Please explain it to me


Your far too young lol.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 26, 2016)

Well I've got some new sweeties from the doc. She tried to take a wee peek at titch and her friends but the dressings  defeated her , luckily the Podiatrist had sent in his report. No mention of seeing nurse scab pincher (an apt name) either.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 1, 2016)

Another update   I took the dressings off to check and re dress tootsie to find a black spot on two toes where the blisters were  all nice and dry no redness, swelling or smell  
So I'm taking tootsie to minor injuries after my planned blood test this morning. 
I'm not only worried but I'm getting plain fed up with it now.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 1, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 1, 2016)

I wear sensible footwear most of the time, but for dressing up I love pointy shoes with killer heels...which always come with a risk of rubs and blisters.  Having followed this thread I intend to pay particular attention to my feet during the coming party season.  Thanks for sharing and I hope your feet are back in fine fettle very soon.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hope you get on ok at minor injuries. Keep us posted Ljc.


----------



## pav (Nov 1, 2016)

Hope all went well at the minor injuries clinic.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 1, 2016)

@Marsbartoastie Thanks. You cant be too careful wth your feet. I've never been one for killer heels .
Thanks @grovesy Thanks @Stitch147  Thanks @pav

I've been seen by the nurse practitioner who wanted more blood .  Am now waiting to see the Vacular doc. It's a good job I came here tootsie is looking red now BP is up too.
My veins scarperd soon as they saw the pointy things  heading there way.
Free wifi here


----------



## grovesy (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh no!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 1, 2016)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2016)

I hope they can get things sorted for you @Ljc - sending you lots of positivity! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ljc (Nov 1, 2016)

I didn't expect it but I'm happy to say I'm   
.
.
*Home yay !!!!!  *Bloods showed no sign of infection. Tootsie's been re dressed and I'm being referred back to the vascular outpatients. 
To add to Renal outpatients and Urology outpatients , I won't know whether I'm coming or going soon
I know I've said it before but I just can't believe this hospital is in special measures, the staff I've met on my two hospital stays, outpatient appointments and when I was worried about tootsie have been fantastic.  Today the nurses kept me informed of what was happening , results of tests. So tomorrow I'm going to write a nice (iPad put , key review, ) letter thanking them. The department was very busy but they had a smile for everyone and went the extra mile


----------



## grovesy (Nov 1, 2016)

Glad you are home and you had good care!


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 1, 2016)

So pleased for you getting home Ljc. And very refreshing to hear such positive comments about your hospital experiences.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2016)

Yay!  Good news, and glad you received such caring and friendly treatment


----------



## Flower (Nov 1, 2016)

Phew! Very pleased that things are going in the right direction and you are home after getting excellent care - and some more appointments for the calendar!


----------



## pav (Nov 1, 2016)

Good news, glad the staff were helpful.

It was the same with me last night went to see the consultant at 6:45 pm and actually saw him, staff were friendly and he was great explaining what was going on and to be done. The rest of the hospital could learn a lot from his team, even better was within minutes of me arriving I was in with him and all sorted and back out, within the free period of parking charges.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 1, 2016)

pav said:


> Good news, glad the staff were helpful.
> 
> It was the same with me last night went to see the consultant at 6:45 pm and actually saw him, staff were friendly and he was great explaining what was going on and to be done. The rest of the hospital could learn a lot from his team, even better was within minutes of me arriving I was in with him and all sorted and back out, within the free period of parking charges.


My you are lucky free parking at a hospital!


----------



## pav (Nov 1, 2016)

grovesy said:


> My you are lucky free parking at a hospital!



Only for 30 mins as they allow that time to pick up and drop off people, after that its pay for it.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh that is good!


----------



## Carolg (Nov 1, 2016)

Glad things went well pav and ljc. Good to hear good stories


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 2, 2016)

Glad youre home and no infection.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm pleased for you  Ljc, good news for once

By the way, parking is free in every hospital in Scotland, for people who don't understand buses.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 4, 2016)

&@%!
Had podiatry appt this morning, the great unveiling showed my toes are worse, Looked black to me. Told The NHS Podiatrist L, all what happened at the hospital Wednesday and that I'm being referred back to the vascular dept also that I'm not feeling well and BG are higher. 
He did a Doppler test, the Sounds were not as good as last week  and foot felt warmer. On closer inspection he said it looked like I had blood blisters, but it turned out they were dry inside, which he said was good. I've been booked in to see a specialist next week and have to keep the dressing on till then. I was advised to go straight round to GP for anti Bs and he would contact my doc in the meantime. 
Which I did , at reception they had heard nothing. I am now waiting at home for a phone consultation.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 4, 2016)

Bugger! Hope they get your naughty tootsies sorted out soon.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh no not good, hope you get your treatment!


----------



## pav (Nov 4, 2016)

Hope your doc does ring asap, and they sort something out for you.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2016)

Really sorry to hear this Ljc, I do hope they can get things seen to properly this time. Fingers crossed for you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2016)

You really are going through the wars.

Please God, you get this sorted, once and for all, soon.

Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 4, 2016)

So sorry you're having all these problems Ljc. I wish you well for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I've got my new sweeties and am keeping everything crossed that they work this time and that they don't cause the real nasty tum upset I had once,  to return.
I'm going to feel sorry for the chap who unwraps tootsie on Wednesday,  can you imagine the sweet aroma


----------



## pav (Nov 4, 2016)

Ljc said:


> I'm going to feel sorry for the chap who unwraps tootsie on Wednesday,  can you imagine the sweet aroma



Could always take a clothes peg or two with you


----------



## James 048 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ljc said:


> I didn't expect it but I'm happy to say I'm
> .
> .
> *Home yay !!!!!  *Bloods showed no sign of infection. Tootsie's been re dressed and I'm being referred back to the vascular outpatients.
> ...


Great to hear a positive result Lyc , chuffed for you


----------



## Ljc (Nov 5, 2016)

pav said:


> Could always take a clothes peg or two with you


More like  a gas mask lol


----------

